# Marina Abramovic and Ulay



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 10, 2013)

*Marina Abramovic and Ulay* 
                                                                                                                                                                       by Justin Fox                                                         
Retrieved March 10, 2013



Marina Abramovic and Ulay started an intense love story in the 70s, performing art out of the van  they lived in. When they felt the relationship had run its course, they  decided to walk the Great Wall of China, each from one end, meeting for  one last big hug in the middle and never seeing each other again. 

 At her 2010 MoMa retrospective Marina performed ?The Artist Is  Present? as part of the show, where she shared a minute of silence with  each stranger who sat in front of her. Ulay arrived without her knowing  and this is what happened.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 10, 2013)

emotions don't lie their relationship did not end  as they had thought


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 9, 2013)

don't you just love the older ladies expression


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 10, 2013)

I love looking at everyone's expression here it tells us so much about them  uptight  nervous calm  intense  inpatient  thoughtful
sad  and happy too


----------

